# Help! 'Password of this user has expired'



## Stanza (Apr 4, 2003)

I've got 2 Windows 2000 machines networked through ICS on a workgroup at home. 
All of a sudden I cant access my other machine from the first machine. I attempt to type in the UNC path \\'computer name' I get the following error: 

'\\computer name is not accessible 

The password for this user has expired' 

On that computer, I have gone in and changed the password, renamed the user and changed the computer name. Still no joy. 
Rebooted both a machines but no luck after that 

Now, what could be the cause of this?? 
Your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

On the machine that is attempting to connect to the other machine, note the current user name and password you log on with.

On the other machine, right click My Computer, select Manage, then Users & Groups. In the properties of the same user, select Password Never Expires.

Unless you want to be continually changing passwords in your home LAN, I'd do that to all the accounts on both machines.


----------

